# Eurasian Collared Doves



## HighNDry (Dec 26, 2007)

So I understand this non-native species is fair game all year, no license needed.
Most of the ones I see are in my backyard eating at the bird feeders. I have up to 10 at a time. I've looked on-line and found ways to trap them--no shots fired. I've been considering doing a few in and making a meal out of them. Also, internet search has some claiming they taste like liver. I'm not opposed to liver now and again but not sure I want to ring necks and breast out birds for the flavor. 

Anyway, it might have been discussed in the past, but do any of you harvest them and eat them? If so what are some good ways to prepare them?


----------



## gdog (Sep 13, 2007)

Search for Goob's sparrow recipe...should work fine for all "back-yard" species of birds:shock::mrgreen:


----------



## Pumpgunner (Jan 12, 2010)

I've shot quite a few of them during the regular dove hunt, they taste similar to mourning dove in my experience. One of my favorite ways to prepare them is to wrap the breasts in bacon and grill them until they're about medium rare to medium, they are really good that way! They are also really good if you pan sear them and then slice them up and add them to a creamy pasta like alfredo. Just plain pan seared with salt and pepper is pretty good too.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Pumpgunner said:


> I've shot quite a few of them during the regular dove hunt, they taste similar to mourning dove in my experience. One of my favorite ways to prepare them is to wrap the breasts in bacon and grill them until they're about medium rare to medium, they are really good that way! They are also really good if you pan sear them and then slice them up and add them to a creamy pasta like alfredo. Just plain pan seared with salt and pepper is pretty good too.


+1, they taste great.

-DallanC


----------



## wagdog (Jan 6, 2009)

They eat the same things that mourning doves eat plus they are bigger. They also make a great retrieving dummy when frozen. Good size for young pups.


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

The taste depends on what's in your bird feeder. throw some rice, wheat, barley out for a couple weeks. Trap them, and eat the heck out of them. :mrgreen:


----------



## hawglips (Aug 23, 2013)

Marinade the breasts in lemon juice and Worcestershire sauce...


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

A big part of having dove/pigeon/ecd not taste like liver is not overcooking them. Medium rare on these "red meat" birds just like you would a steak and they are fantastic!


----------



## wagdog (Jan 6, 2009)

johnnycake said:


> A big part of having dove/pigeon/ecd not taste like liver is not overcooking them. Medium rare on these "red meat" birds just like you would a steak and they are fantastic!


^This right here. Same goes for duck.


----------

